# vhf help



## pipefitterlu42 (May 2, 2009)

I just bought a boat and the vhf radio keeps blowing fuses. Won't even turn on. Wiring all looks good. Any help?


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Are you using the right size fuse?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Typically a sign of shorted RF output transitors. Sorry.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Can't edit post from phone... It's also a symptom of a shorted protection diode. Happens when power is connected in reverse polarity.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

